# Fibafuse



## cazna

Anyone else noticed any difference?

Its thicker with more centre fibres, Much better, thanks Fibafuse guys.


----------



## icerock drywall

I have noticed now can you tint it for me


----------



## moore

Suckers !


----------



## cazna

Why would you want it tinted for Ice? So you can see how much its covered or not covered by the mud? That would make for awful looking taping?

Don't you like fuse Mr Moore?


----------



## icerock drywall

Just a very light tint so when you working in the house you don't miss something on your second coat


----------



## fr8train

Pros don't miss!


----------



## MUDBONE

cazna said:


> Why would you want it tinted for Ice? So you can see how much its covered or not covered by the mud? That would make for awful looking taping?
> 
> Don't you like fuse Mr Moore?


He's confused.


----------



## JustMe

Saw a small sample roll the other week of some FibaFuse that wasn't FibaFuse. Made by someone else, I was told. It didn't have any centre seam. Could be good for flats and butt joints. Was told it didn't do well in angles.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Don't you like fuse Mr Moore?


I wouldn't trust using it on a whole house ! No.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> Saw a small sample roll the other week of some FibaFuse that wasn't FibaFuse. Made by someone else, I was told. It didn't have any centre seam. Could be good for flats and butt joints. Was told it didn't do well in angles.


My local Low'es carry it now . I've run two rolls of it in the last two months in different homes in certain areas of the homes ...I wouldn't trust it on a butt or an angle .. But I haven't been called back on the areas of those homes that I used It on ! So....Go figure!! I could be wrong. 


It just goes against all walking around common sense ..A tape that easy to tear and cut can't be strong enough to hold .


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> I wouldn't trust using it on a whole house ! No.


 Have you used it much? 

I have no problem with it, Its going good for me and most others.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Have you used it much?
> 
> I have no problem with it, Its going good for me and most others.


Lately...In the last few months I've used about 600 ft of it .Mostly on closet seams [new homes] and repair work/damaged boards . But As far as me taping out a whole house with It? I'm not to that point yet. 

JBH!!


----------



## loudcry184

moore said:


> My local Low'es carry it now . I've run two rolls of it in the last two months in different homes in certain areas of the homes ...I wouldn't trust it on a butt or an angle .. But I haven't been called back on the areas of those homes that I used It on ! So....Go figure!! I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> It just goes against all walking around common sense ..A tape that easy to tear and cut can't be strong enough to hold .


Yea thats what I thought too, tears too easy, I don't trust it enough.


----------



## Kiwiman

I've done enough years of fibafuse to know it's capabilities (6 years), sure it's scary for a start wondering if it's all going to come back to haunt you but thats natural.
You obviously have to be a bit more careful applying it, corners are best suited to rolling and flushing, if applying by hand then a 2" blunt corner trowel is best for bedding in. 
The wide roll is unbeatable for larger patches, couldn't do without it now.
Hey Rick, it's the same principle as fibreglassing a boat, the fibreglass is easy to pull apart but once it's bonded together and is set hard then it's super strong.


----------



## Pytlik

I really wants to try it some more.. but the only place I can get it from is all-wall, but the price to get it transportet over sea with airplaine.. :S thats just to expensive..


----------



## cazna

There is absolutely nothing wrong or no risk using it at all, All we do it stick band aids on and fuse is a far better band aid than paper, If it cracks or anything like that is not the fuses fault, Somethings moved, But ive been about 5 years using it under all conditions and its fine, Much faster and easier to use.

Our board manufactures and plaster makers are not so keen on it because they cant put there brand on it, They say if you have an issue with it don't call us, No warranty etc, ...................But no ones had an issue with it..........That's all of NZ too.


----------



## Mudstar

Who would want to pay twice as much for tape and compromise a system that already works perfectly.

Used as in the industry standard is paper along with taping joint compound or better know as taping mud is the best and only way that has been proven.

What we have learned in the past when glass based fiber tape was introduced to the industry is it has no structural strength and is prone to hairline cracking with the use of regular taping compounds in a very short period of time.

Lots would believe that using hot mud or setting type compounds prevent this and over time there theory has been prove not to be true as well. 

In new home construction the home is prone to and inevitable to settling, making compromised systems fail almost 99% of the time

Now we have FibaFuse® recommended for paperless wall systems folks not for use on regular drywall as far as I'm concerned . Also its prone to cracking in new home applications due to movement of the structure itself. 

It's was designed for renovations and remodels and ideal for use with mold-resistant and paperless drywall systems as far as stated by the manufacture them self's. 

So why use FibaFuse® is my question and why would you want to compromise value that works perfect at a cost in workmanship and $

The only person winning is FibaFuse®, in fact no one else does unless you have been bought.

JS


----------



## cazna

Utter bollocks Mudstar, Your stuck in 1980 your comments prove that, Mesh tape and fibafuse are not the same thing at all, Once I did a big house, With paper, I had fuse but wasn't sure, The painters were finshing up and I looked at the big ceiling in the kitchen living dining area and here was a long hairline crack, The paper tape split, So what was I going to do??

I just put a fibafuse tape over it, Troweled it out wondering what on earth was going to happen, And what happened is it fixed it, No more crack, Gone. Can fuse bridge a hairline crack and not split?? Paper wont do that.

Paper will split with no give at all, Fuse behaves different than that.
Papers slow to use, slower to dry, if you hit it sanding its an issue not so with fuse, Fuse is easier to pick your three ways, wont swell, corner rolling fuse is so easy. You will never get that paper edge coming through sanding corners. On and on it goes. Use what you like, But papers horse and cart now days.


----------



## mld

I used fibafuse exclusively for three or four years then started having problems. Angles cracking, flats cracking. Problem lies mainly with crap board, swelling and delayed shrinkage. It still happens with paper, but the paper hides it better. Also the jobs I taped with hot mud were fine.


----------



## Mudstar

cazna said:


> Utter bollocks Mudstar, Your stuck in 1980 your comments prove that, Mesh tape and fibafuse are not the same thing at all,


I think I realize this being in the business since the 80's its made by the same people 


cazna said:


> Once I did a big house, With paper, I had fuse but wasn't sure, The painters were finshing up and I looked at the big ceiling in the kitchen living dining area and here was a long hairline crack, The paper tape split, So what was I going to do??


Probably the paper didn't split the paper separated from the wall from poor application. Mud must have been too dry when you applied the tape and more then likely by hand.



cazna said:


> I just put a fibafuse tape over it, Troweled it out wondering what on earth was going to happen, And what happened is it fixed it, No more crack, Gone. Can fuse bridge a hairline crack and not split?? Paper wont do that.
> 
> Paper will split with no give at all,


 :yawn:


cazna said:


> Fuse behaves different than that.
> Papers slow to use, slower to dry, if you hit it sanding its an issue not so with fuse, Fuse is easier to pick your three ways, wont swell, corner rolling fuse is so easy. You will never get that paper edge coming through sanding corners. On and on it goes. Use what you like, But papers horse and cart now days.


Sounds like you have been bought 
Your a feisty one :thumbsup: 

Peace


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> My local Low'es carry it now . I've run two rolls of it in the last two months in different homes in certain areas of the homes ...I wouldn't trust it on a butt or an angle .. But I haven't been called back on the areas of those homes that I used It on ! So....Go figure!! I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> It just goes against all walking around common sense ..A tape that easy to tear and cut can't be strong enough to hold .


Can't be strong enough, and yet they say 70% stronger than paper, when mud dries. And guys who've moved RTMs and dealt with earthquake homes say it holds up better than paper. So go figure. Maybe the thinner centre part isn't sitting right on the crack, most times, but a little off centre?

I don't trust it in angles or on butts, either, when it's my name on the job. Flats only. Yet a guy I help out at times on houses uses FF only, with no complaints, other than it'll sometimes peak on butt joints if you don't hot mud the butt joints 1st to settle them down.

For those using FF especially with a bazooka, an 8" offset knife works well for wipe down of FF. Less chance of cutting threads with knife. Was showing a H&T guy the other day how to run my bazooka on flats using FF, and he wiped down with my 8" offset. He wants me to order him 1 up from CRS along with the ones I'm getting.


----------



## cazna

Mudstar said:


> I think I realize this being in the business since the 80's its made by the same people
> 
> 
> Probably the paper didn't split the paper separated from the wall from poor application. Mud must have been too dry when you applied the tape and more then likely by hand.
> 
> :yawn:
> 
> Sounds like you have been bought
> Your a feisty one :thumbsup:
> 
> Peace


 Lol, Im actually not that feisty in real life, Im the quieter guy in the room taking it all in.

And it was taping mud with paper through a bazooka I used that cracked and what actually happened was the builders screwed up, They fitted the steel ceiling battens and then realised oh no, we put them up the same way the sheet joins run.............Oh well never mind we will just install the board with the joins on the battens so I suspect that caused the crack.

Yeah I like fuse, Been using it 5 years with no issue, Took me a while to use it in corners though, Peace to you too you frustrating Canadian with your short comments to keep everyone guessing, you love doing that don't you. 

Two people I would like to see a pic of and some of there jobs, You and Joe.


----------



## Kiwiman

Personally I couldn't give a crap what anyone else uses, I just do what suits me and tell of my experience with a product or tool so it might help others, I've learnt a lot from other members experiences so no harm giving a bit back :thumbsup:

Mudstar - When are you going to change your avatar..... it's freakin me out man :blink:


----------



## icerock drywall

I wouldn't trust paper anymore I've got back two houses are done over 3 years ago using mesh on the whole job and there is no cracks but the compound I used with a different method of applying the mud was a little different had no cracks in the corners look great I'm going back to jobs that I've used if I refuse on and there's no cracks but I have gone to a lot of houses that I have not done that you used paper tape and repair it with FF
So I would be afraid very afraid to use paper tape


----------



## Kiwiman

Mudstar changed his avatar :thumbup:


----------



## Shelwyn

I've seen way to many of these thanks fibafuse posts are you being paid to say this kind of stuff? I mean I've seen a ton of these threads all over this site are you sponsored? Who even says that kind of thing. Thanks X brand tape. ??

I've talked to a few of the older companies who've tried fibafuse and didn't trust the results. Most told us that it doesn't last as long as the regular tape does due to shifting in new construction. They've had to go back to repair a few homes they tested it on a few years later. I don't know why anyone would use meshtape for anything other than hot mud or repairs so not sure what your point is.

I know a lot of people here have stores or businesses but come on you really have to sell this stuff to us don't you?


----------



## gazman

Well shelwyn I for one am not paid by FF, I have paid for every role that I have used. It is not a mesh as you called it but a paperless tape. I have a car port ceiling at home that I did a number of years ago. It has no insulation and sees temperatures of over 40 deg c and down to -5 deg c. Zero issues, and added to that most outdoor ceilings around here that are taped with paper develop mould lines where the tape is, this is not the case here. So before you go pointing the finger get your facts straight. I am sure the Kiwis will back me up on this particularly with seismic activity being an issue over there.


----------



## cazna

It's good stuff. Makes life a lot easier. Are you paid by paper tape makers and are you saying paper tape is not effected by shifting in new construction? And fuse is not mesh. Nothing like it


----------



## Shelwyn

icerock drywall said:


> I wouldn't trust paper anymore I've got back two houses are done over 3 years ago using mesh on the whole job and there is no cracks [CUT OUT FOR CLARITY]
> So I would be afraid very afraid to use paper tape


This is what I was talking about do you even read the comments? 
@Gazman You need to read the comments nice rant. I didn't mean temp shifts florida is hot all year I mean heavy winds and soft ground homes tend to actually move very slowly mostly because they have a massive heavy concrete slab lifting them up because of how low they are compared to sea level it's a law that came out about 10 year ago or so. Since flooding is a thing during hurricanes the homes must be lifted up off the ground sometimes the land is so slow you need a slab 5 or 6 feet tall and it's heavy. No matter how much you compress the ground beneath it it tends to move. 
@cazna you as well learn to read I didn't call it mesh I know the difference and have used it on a few repair jobs. I don't trust it to last based on what I've heard from other reputable companies in my area.


----------



## gazman

Shelwyn said:


> This is what I was talking about do you even read the comments?
> @Gazman You need to read the comments nice rant. I didn't mean temp shifts florida is hot all year I mean heavy winds and soft ground homes tend to actually move very slowly mostly because they have a massive heavy concrete slab lifting them up because of how low they are compared to sea level it's a law that came out about 10 year ago or so. Since flooding is a thing during hurricanes the homes must be lifted up off the ground sometimes the land is so slow you need a slab 5 or 6 feet tall and it's heavy. No matter how much you compress the ground beneath it it tends to move.
> @cazna you as well learn to read I didn't call it mesh I know the difference and have used it on a few repair jobs. I don't trust it to last based on what I've heard from other reputable companies in my area.


Yes I read the comments, but you made a general statement accusing all and sundry of being paid by FF. And now you quote a single statement. BTW Ice is not paid by FF either, he has been more vocal than most about some of FF issues.


----------



## Kiwiman

Shelwyn said:


> I've talked to a few of the older companies who've tried fibafuse and didn't trust the results. Most told us that it doesn't last as long as the regular tape does due to shifting in new construction. They've had to go back to repair a few homes they tested it on a few years later.


I've used papertape for many many years and I've used fibafuse for many many years, hell I even tried mesh for a couple of years, papers good but you get more problems and call backs, mesh works if you use the thicker sheetrock mesh with hot mud, I stick with fibafuse because it's by far the best out of all of them....time tested and proven.

All products will fail given the right circumstances, one off tests done by random people are generally a bit of a joke because of the variables involved in using the product, they haven't learnt the right way and the wrong way yet, and god knows what sort of crap building work they're using it on. 
I've never had a free roll from fibafuse, in fact I don't know anyone who has, they appear to be a company who just sells their product and don't care about about customer relations.


----------



## cazna

Shelwyn said:


> @cazna you as well learn to read I didn't call it mesh I know the difference and have used it on a few repair jobs. I don't trust it to last based on what I've heard from other reputable companies in my area.


 
I had a feeling I was going to be doing this by replying. :wallbash::wallbash:

We have soft slow sinking ground, High wind areas, Extreme heat and cold, Earthquakes, Rain for months on end, Houses getting some sort of fluid pumped into the ground to level up the sinking side, Houses built 100years ago slowly sinking on rotting piles etc etc.

Fuse is the best solution, You just keep using paper dude.

Happy new year Shelwyn, All the best.


----------



## Mudstar

The kiwi's have been short sold and there construction lack in lots that we have standards for not knocking them personally but its obvious the methods they have shared on DWT explains everything.. 

Keep it real now...OK!


----------



## Wimpy65

Well Shelwyn, you are on to me. I must confess that I'm am the Fibafuse company shill. Since you've pinned me anyway, I'll admit that I indeed did receive a free roll of Fibafuse from Saint Gobain.

In all seriousness though, I think the guys on here are just sharing what they found to work for them. When I find a new product/method that works great, I can't help but want to share it with others! But, like Kiwi says, it's what works for me. If you choose not to use it; no problem. There are many ways to acheive a nice finish on the walls/ceiling.

Actually, in my never-to-be-humble opinion, I think the diversity on DWT only adds to the benefit & value of this community!

I'm one old dog that has come here and gleaned from others talents & knowledge. After 32 years of finishing drywall, I recognize I can still advance my skills if I'm willing to humbly listen to other ideas.

So, cheers to all that take the time to share with this community! :thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall

Well said Wimpy!


----------



## icerock drywall

If I worked for fiber fuse there'll be a lot of changes.


----------



## embella plaster

icerock drywall said:


> If I worked for fiber fuse there'll be a lot of changes.


Talk to me ice?


----------



## icerock drywall

What's up bro


----------



## embella plaster

What changes u want apart from the crease


----------



## embella plaster

What would u change apart from crease


----------



## krem

dont paper tape also have a crease in the centre??
we have paper totally split thru the crease before even taping the join it, then you have bubbles, shrink back, since i started using ff, i havent even bothered with paper.
just think about it for a minute, paper tape just sits on wet mud, then you cover it over with more mud, ff actually allows the mud to soak into the tape, so the mud becomes part of the tape and vice versa, so it has to be stronger, the crease shouldnt be any issue at all as its just a shaller line thru the centre of the tape, so when the mud soaks thru the tape, its still strong, with the crease in paper, they actually run the crease in with a pointed wheel, and then that just sits ontop of the mud, so logically the paper should fail at the crease before ff will!!
and really, wat happens to paper when it gets wet?? it gets weaker!!
is there anymore to be said??
krem


----------



## icerock drywall

I still will never use paper I just want to make ff better. I gave a list somewhere in here and to ff the changes I wanted.


----------



## cazna

icerock drywall said:


> I still will never use paper I just want to make ff better. I gave a list somewhere in here and to ff the changes I wanted.


 Creaseless rolls for flats and butts.

Coloured rolls for creaseless and creased wasn't it?

Coloured so you can see how much muds covered the tape and how much you have sanded.

Look how I spell coloured, Annoying you northern hemisphere dudes that drive on the wrong side of the road isn't it, Colored, is that better :whistling2:

I don't mind fuse the way it is, Hasn't caused me any bother but I have noticed in the passed a lack of fibas in the crease area, Then I got a box of rolls that had a lot more fibas in the crease so maybe they listened to us.


----------



## icerock drywall

Thanks cazna... how have you been


----------



## cazna

icerock drywall said:


> Thanks cazna... how have you been


 Good Chief, Plenty to do, Families well no complaints here, Hows your team getting along.


----------



## icerock drywall

O ya the crease in there paper can be bad as well. 
Paper is ok if it's used by the correct materials 
Some pros around me use paper but tape with light mud in there bazooka


----------



## D A Drywall

cazna said:


> I don't mind fuse the way it is, Hasn't caused me any bother but I have noticed in the passed a lack of fibas in the crease area, Then I got a box of rolls that had a lot more fibas in the crease so maybe they listened to us.


I just got a case of 500' rolls that have very minimal fibers in the crease. Had to go back to paper for butts cause even minimal pressure wiping tapes was breaking the center crease fibers. With bazooka I have to advance tape with fingers as the needle just splits the crease. 
I would love FibaFuse if I didn't have to be worried about the crease.


----------



## icerock drywall

I try and try to push the creaseless ff even talked to Myron Ferguson the other day and I don't even think they listen to him..hit there facebook page and helpe out brothers


----------



## krem

icerock drywall said:


> I try and try to push the creaseless ff even talked to Myron Ferguson the other day and I don't even think they listen to him..hit there facebook page and helpe out brothers


lol, i would but not on facebook, have better ways to waste my time, 
but chuck a +1 on for me:thumbsup:
however, the crease dont really bother me, until it fails anyways
when i do butts, i run the back of my 6" down the centre the push the join in a little anyways, so thats maybe why i dont experience any probs thru the centre with ff, 
krem


----------



## icerock drywall

I get jobs from facebook..if you use it as a tool facebook is free advertising


----------



## krem

yeah we were gonna do that for my window tinting business yrs ago, but i just couldnt be bothered with it all, if we did, the mrs would have to run it, i wouldnt know how to login!! 
i really dont see wat could be so fascinating about being so bored that you need to look at other ppls boring ****!!
the mrs kids are on it 27hrs a day, even take ph to toilet with them incase they miss out on something, they show me stuff and its just **** really, lol, i guess there must be something in it tho, as most ppl are on it, guess maybe im just TOO bored to share my boring ****!!:jester:
krem


----------



## icerock drywall

There are drywaller groups out the that are more helpful then drywall talk and facebook dose notify you when your name is brought up which is helpful. Unlike drywall talk when someone says something about you you don't know


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

icerock drywall said:


> There are drywaller groups out the that are more helpful then drywall talk and facebook dose notify you when your name is brought up which is helpful. Unlike drywall talk when someone says something about you you don't know


That would be a pretty cool feature


----------



## icerock drywall

Fibafuse blocked me on there facebook page so hope they can read this here or have some of my DWT friends pass it on.
Some of there rolls are inconsistent in thickness and makes it hard to run in some banjos and or rip the edges when pulling the fibafuse


----------



## icerock drywall

Think they blocked me cause there sick of hearing about creaseless ff...and said I am going back to paper.


----------



## Cletus

Today i went by home depot, and picked up 24 rolls of FF...to my surprise they did not have a center crease...anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Cletus

I had no problems with it in corners! I don't normally use in corners just on factory joint...but today it layed in the corner just fine. I used a rollplow after and looks nice!


----------



## VANMAN

Cletus said:


> Today i went by home depot, and picked up 24 rolls of FF...to my surprise they did not have a center crease...anyone else seeing this?


Yea the last rolls I got r a lot better!:thumbup:
Was going to take a pic of the dif in the old and new but the new stuff is in my van! I ran it in the corners of a job and it went in great without that dam crease!
If I buy 100 rolls from All-Wall it works out £3 a roll cheaper than I can buy it in the UK:blink: Does All-Wall still do the 10 % of code any1?


----------



## Workaholic

VANMAN said:


> Does All-Wall still do the 10 % of code any1?


Yes they do.


----------



## VANMAN

Workaholic said:


> Yes they do.


What is it again? Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Wimpy65

Hey Van, I think the code might be "Drywall Talk 10". But, you might just want to call to set up an account. They will set up the account to automatically take 10 percent off. When I sign in, all the prices I see when browsing there website are 10 percent lower than before I signed in. Keeps it simple; no need to remember the discount code! :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Van, I think the code might be "Drywall Talk 10". But, you might just want to call to set up an account. They will set up the account to automatically take 10 percent off. When I sign in, all the prices I see when browsing there website are 10 percent lower than before I signed in. Keeps it simple; no need to remember the discount code! :yes:


Cheers Wimpy!:thumbsup:
Found a place in New Jersey that is selling Fiba Fuse and it would cost me £260 for 100 rolls! Cost me £1000 if I bought that amount from here But I cant get a shipping price so I sent them a message on facebook to see what the shipping will be! Hope all is well with shipping as I will be selling the stuff on Ebay for £12 a roll:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Van, I think the code might be "Drywall Talk 10". But, you might just want to call to set up an account. They will set up the account to automatically take 10 percent off. When I sign in, all the prices I see when browsing there website are 10 percent lower than before I signed in. Keeps it simple; no need to remember the discount code! :yes:


$3.25 a roll if any1 is interested in the place to get it?


----------



## Wimpy65

Warehousebay is less than a 1 hour drive from my house. I may have to go stock up. 
So, it takes a drywaller/plasterer from Scotland to tell me about discounts in my own back yard!  Thanks for the headsup Vanman! :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

Wimpy65 said:


> Warehousebay is less than a 1 hour drive from my house. I may have to go stock up.
> So, it takes a drywaller/plasterer from Scotland to tell me about discounts in my own back yard!  Thanks for the headsup Vanman! :yes:


Yea that is f*cked up!!
Maybe I could go through u for the fuse as u could send it as a gift and customs not get their dirty mitts on it!:yes:
Would be payed up front before hand! Just send u the money through paypal or bank transfer!:thumbup:


----------



## Wimpy65

Sure, I'd be happy to help you become The Fibafuse Tycoon of Scotland! Buy low, sell high and you'll be all set for your next holiday! :thumbsup:
Let me know if you want to pursue that.


----------



## VANMAN

Wimpy65 said:


> Sure, I'd be happy to help you become The Fibafuse Tycoon of Scotland! Buy low, sell high and you'll be all set for your next holiday! :thumbsup:
> Let me know if you want to pursue that.


Thanks will do!:thumbup:
I will wait and see what I get back from the company and let u know what they r saying! Then if u r going to purchase from them u could discuss with them about my plans! And we can try sort out something that is good for u and me!:thumbup:
Not sure if u like Whiskey but I have a nice bottle of Gen Moray single malt sitting in my office!:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

Love my new dispenser


----------



## Wimpy65

Yeah, I like it too Ice! :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

Wimpy65 said:


> Sure, I'd be happy to help you become The Fibafuse Tycoon of Scotland! Buy low, sell high and you'll be all set for your next holiday! :thumbsup:
> Let me know if you want to pursue that.


Thanx again Carl:thumbsup:
It was so nice of u to try sort that order for me but looks like a no go!
But DrywallTalk is a great place for people that r willing to help each other out!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

Making some new stuff will see it soon...check out fibafuse and roctape users on facebook groups!!! Also ceaseless is on its way


----------



## icerock drywall

Fibafuse and rock tape users group


----------



## island slinger

Is the creaseless available yet? Where can I buy it?


----------



## Wimpy65

island slinger said:


> Is the creaseless available yet? Where can I buy it?


Yeah, when I called Fibafuse to ask them, they said it would be out in the 2nd quarter of 2018!?! 
I guess they are a bit behind schedule!! :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

There is something way better then creaslees fuse coming out...no need for it now


----------



## Wimpy65

icerock drywall said:


> There is something way better then creaslees fuse coming out...no need for it now


Sounds good! I'm looking forward to it! :yes:
By the way Rick, you ought to post your Fresco Harmony pictures here too!


----------

